# Taurus Raging Bull .480 Ruger



## pacecars (Sep 7, 2013)

It would appear I have just traded my way into a 5 inch stainless Raging Bull in .480 Ruger. Anyone got any good loads or experience with this gun and round?


----------



## tgc (Sep 7, 2013)

Sorry, I can't help with your questions but it sounds like you got a real cannon!
Post some pics.
I don't know if the gun has the original taurus grips (I have three taurus revolvers) and the grips had to go. The hogue rubber mono grip is fairly priced and ugly as sin, but imho a lot better than the factory grips.


----------



## pacecars (Sep 7, 2013)

As soon as it arrives I will get some pics. It has the original grips that are supposed to have some kind of recoil reducing gel or something in them


----------



## ejs1980 (Sep 8, 2013)

I have a super redhawk in 480. Only shot factory ammo in it so far since everyone has pretty much snatched up all the reloading components around here.  I haven't taken any game with mine yet but the 480 will take anything in the US. With the Hornady 325 grain factory loads recoil has been mild. Very comparable to a 44 mag load in a smaller revolver.


----------



## br6ppc (Sep 8, 2013)

I have a Super RedHawk also in 480 with a Bushnell Elite 3200 2-6X32 scope. My favorite load is Win 296 (21grs), Fed 155M primer and a Cast Performance 410gr WFNGC. 1135 Fps and recoil is not bad at all. I love this gun and the round.


----------



## pacecars (Sep 10, 2013)

I may try out the 400 gr Lee mold since it is under $30


----------



## LanceColeman (Sep 11, 2013)

Mine's in Super Red Hawk as well. I either shoot factory Hornady 325gr XTP mags, or hand loads of 370gr cast sitting on 24gr of H110. They pretty much shoot the same (touching holes at 60yds).

Like above, recoil is no more than a small framed, short barreled 44 mag. It's actually not an uncomfortable gun to shoot. I love mine.


----------



## br6ppc (Sep 12, 2013)

pacecars said:


> I may try out the 400 gr Lee mold since it is under $30



I may pick up this mold also. I like the looks of the Lee bullet. I have shot the 325gr XTP's and it shot well, but I just like a WFN hard cast bullet in this revolver.


----------



## pacecars (Sep 12, 2013)

I ordered dies, brass and the Lee mold. I stopped by Bass pro and they wanted $65 for a box of 20 Hornady ammo. Definitely a hand loading round


----------



## ejs1980 (Sep 12, 2013)

I have been buying the Hornady 325xtp 20 rd box for 28.00 ber box. Definetly not cheap but it's good ammo.


----------



## pacecars (Sep 14, 2013)

Now I just have to find someone that has some H110 or W296 in stock


----------



## thurmongene (Sep 14, 2013)

WHOW  what a cannon handgun.    Are any long guns made for this ammo ?


----------



## pacecars (Sep 15, 2013)

Ruger chambered their No.1 in .475 Linebaugh and the Rossi Puma I believe was also chambered for the Linebaugh round.


----------



## thurmongene (Sep 15, 2013)

that's scarry.   I meant like the .44 magnum.  It has both handgun and long gun.


----------



## 660griz (Sep 16, 2013)

Very nice. My next big bore will be the .460 XVR.


----------



## pacecars (Sep 16, 2013)

I had a S&W .500 with the 8 3/8 inch barrel and with 500 gr and heavier bullets in full house loads it was most unpleasant. It is also not what John Linebaugh would call "practical and packable". I have owned and shot a lot of large caliber handguns and that .500 is the only one that actually made my hand hurt after shooting. I would like to come across a 460XVR at an affordable price. It might just be the perfect hunting revolver


----------



## 660griz (Sep 16, 2013)

pacecars said:


> I would like to come across a 460XVR at an affordable price. It might just be the perfect hunting revolver



I think so. And with the ability to shoot .45 Colt, .454, and 460s, ammo availability and reloading fun would be plentiful.

Sorry to hijack the thread. What I mean to say is, sell the .480 and get a .460.  Just kidding.


----------



## pacecars (Sep 16, 2013)

Found some H110 and already had some primers so I am ready to go. I loaded a bunch of paper patch bullets and grease grooves in my .45-70 today that I had cast a few weeks ago. Time to fire up the casting pot for the .480 now.


----------



## 660griz (Sep 17, 2013)

Nice Sharps pacecars. Is that a percussion sporting?


----------



## pacecars (Sep 17, 2013)

Shiloh Saddle Rifle in .45-70


----------



## pacecars (Sep 24, 2013)

Loaded 100 rounds with the 400 gr Lee bullet over 21grs of H110. Time to head to the range


----------

